# Ticking noise below 2000-2500 rpm



## 93sr20det (May 12, 2003)

whenever my engine is at idle or below about 2000-2500 rpms a ticking sound (more like metal on metal) can be heard. if you increase the rpms while still under the 2000-2500 mark the ticking does not change frequency, so i don't think it is the timing chain although it is coming from that end of the engine.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2003)

could be that one of the 4 cylinders doesn't work at that speed range. Plug out the spark plug wire one by one to check if something or not. By careful, it's high voltage and might have arc.


----------



## Shogunn (Nov 18, 2003)

I think thats a common problem with the KA, I read some where after hearing this sound myself that it was a common problem but it wasnt anything that would cause problems, just more of a nuisance, if we are talking about the same thing which I think we are.


----------



## 93sr20det (May 12, 2003)

yeah i talked to a guy with a pickup and he said his had done it for a little over a year with no problems i think it is just the valve lash out of wack


----------



## blackaltima (Feb 20, 2004)

Change your oil and it could stop making tick sound.. Happened to my 240sx with KA before and it stopped making tick sound after i change oil.. Haha


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

blackaltima said:


> Change your oil and it could stop making tick sound.. Happened to my 240sx with KA before and it stopped making tick sound after i change oil.. Haha


I would agree with this as well. If your car has alot of miles and you are using say a 5w-30 oil it can make a noise like this. I would try moving up a vis range and use a Nissan oil filter to see if this clears up the noise.

Troy


----------

